# How to make a Popping Cork Adjustable!



## Bryannecker

Here is a how to video of how to convert a fixed depth popping cork to an adjustable float.  Then there is a demo of what you can do with it.  Six Redfish caught in less than ten minutes.  Hope ya'll enjoy it and give it a try!  

Capt. Jimmy


----------



## roperdoc

Nice catch and a great idea! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## guitarwes

"Note the float which a big fish broke off and pulled around the drop"

Yeah, uh huh.  I'm sure this happened by accident.    You just wanted to follow that thing around back to the school of redfish.


----------



## Bryannecker

I see that you have gotten my number!


----------



## BriarPatch99

Thanks for the "How To" ... gonna give it a try next trip down.  Going out to the shed to rig one up today...

Jimmy K


----------



## BriarPatch99

Got  a question... I see that you put a bead and a swivel below the bottom swivel on the cork... how long of leader do you use below that swivel?


----------



## Huntsman.45

I haven't rigged any like this yet but I would use 18 to 20". I like the fact that it's adjustable for depth. I got a good supply of Cajun thunder corks.


----------



## BriarPatch99

That was what I was thinking too... I rigged up one with the swivel and leader that I was using under a regular float cork...maybe Captain Jimmy will check back in ....

The Cajun Thunder is the ones I got also...

Sent Capt. J a PM ...maybe he'll get back to me...


----------



## Bryannecker

The bead below the cork is to protect the knot from damage.  The leader I use is as stated in the PM reply to you at from 12-to-18 or 20."  Corks with out the swivels at both ends require a bend with pliers at a 90 degree angle.  I have even used them to catch sheepshead around structure.  You can float the fiddler up to the limbs and let them pull it under.  Burnside Boopers are good floats to use that way, too.  The more the noise volume the better it works.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Thanks for the Info....


----------

